# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  حصرياً : اهداف المريخ ومريخ حلفا الثانية 18-8-2011م - فيديو

## شيبا

* 
الموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ 
مكتب تقنية المعلومات 
قسم الملتميديا 


حصريا اهدف مباراة المريخ ومريخ حلفا الثانية 18-8-2011

فيديو خاص وحصري بكاميرا الموقع


1- هدف المريخ الاول - اديكو 



2-هدف المريخ الثاني - كلتشي



3- هدف المريخ الثالث - الزومة



4- هدفالمريخ الرابع - وليد علاء الدين



5- هدف المريخ الخامس - هنو




6- هدف المريخ السادس - العجب



7- هدف المريخ السابع - هنو




 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا كافي البلاء الحارس ده بقبض في ليمون
مشكور اخونا شيبا
*

----------


## ابولين

*شكرا ايها الرائع شيبا متعك الله بالصحة والعافية
*

----------


## ود كيلا

*مشكور يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكوووووووور ي غالي
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ماشاء الله بس شفتو باص وليد لى كلتشى , بعدها سدد كلتشى و إرتدت من الحارس و سجلها هنو .
وليد دا ما شاء الله ربنا يحفظو و يوفقو , يا صفوة البعرف رقمو و رقم ناس بيتم يكلمو ويكلمن يحصنوهو , بالجد عين ناس الوصيف تكسر الجبل .
ربنا يحفظو .
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور يا حبيب 

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مشكور اخونا شيبا
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*مشكور يامك ربنا يمتعك بالصحه والعافيه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله مريخ حلفا حقو يشوفوا ليهم حارث والله ديلم حارثم الله ههههههه
مشكور الاخ شيبا
*

----------


## ودادنتود

*متعك الله بالصحه والعافيه حبيبنا ابوشيبه عالمجهود الرائع
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ان  شاء  الله  القادم  احلا
                        	*

----------


## شيبا

*التحية لاسرة الموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ ولاسرة مكتب تقنية المعلومات على مجهودهم الكبير

هنالك من قام بعملية التصوير المرهق بكاميرا خاصة ..
وهنالك من قام بترتيب لقطات الفيديو وتجميعها وعمليات المونتاج 
وهنالك من سهر حتى الساعات الاولي من الصباح حتى تصل هذه المادة للجميع


العمل متكامل بين اكثر من شخص واحد 

*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

التحية لاسرة الموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ ولاسرة مكتب تقنية المعلومات على مجهودهم الكبير

هنالك من قام بعملية التصوير المرهق بكاميرا خاصة ..
وهنالك من قام بترتيب لقطات الفيديو وتجميعها وعمليات المونتاج 
وهنالك من سهر حتى الساعات الاولي من الصباح حتى تصل هذه المادة للجميع 

العمل متكامل بين اكثر من شخص واحد 



كل الشكر والتقدير لكل من ساهم في ان تصل هذة المادة للمنبر ونستمتع بلمسات الولد الحريف المبدع وليد نسال الله ان يوفقة وان يكون شافي المريخ
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يا كافي البلاء الحارس ده بقبض في ليمون
مشكور اخونا شيبا



خاصة هدف العجب لو صابونة المفروض يمسكها. 
نتمني أن نرى أكثر من مريخ في الدوري الممتاز .. مُش يظهروا في كأس السودان ويمشوا ينوموا. 
أكثر من جلفوط بالممتاز .. والمريخ ضد بقية فرق الدوري. 

*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

التحية لاسرة الموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ ولاسرة مكتب تقنية المعلومات على مجهودهم الكبير

هنالك من قام بعملية التصوير المرهق بكاميرا خاصة ..
وهنالك من قام بترتيب لقطات الفيديو وتجميعها وعمليات المونتاج 
وهنالك من سهر حتى الساعات الاولي من الصباح حتى تصل هذه المادة للجميع العمل متكامل بين اكثر من شخص واحد 




الشكر لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل الرائع.. وليك من الشكر أطنان لم تبخل به علي بقية المنتديات الحمراء كعهندنا بك دائماً مبدع ورائع. 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* بارك الله فيك  يا شيبا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الحبيب الرائع ملك الابداع شيبا على الروائع المتجددة

*

----------


## احمد البدوي حائل

*حارس مريخ حلفا تعببببببببببببان الهدف الاول فيه رائحة التسلل ، جزاك الله خير ياشيبا
                        	*

----------

